# Moving on, not cut out for town work



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, I was unable to make it a year. Got a job offer from an old associate amd took it. For all of you who said i wouldnt be able to take it you can all tell me "I told you so" now. Hahahah


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i find no humor in what you must be feeling. keep your head up dude


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Why didn't you make it? Couldn't get used to not being productive, low expectations of co workers or days going by to slow.

Even though town jobs usually have good vacation time & great insurance, I can see it being hard to adapt if you worked on your own & are motivated to be productive done & take pride in a job well done. Many town workers just don't have that.

As long as you are happy with your decision, that's all that matters. (unless you are married) 
Good luck


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, you made it longer than my estimated 6 months.

Hopefully your furture endeavors will lead you to greater happiness and a better fortune.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

I've got a couple of guys on my crew who would make great replacements. :whistling


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope the new situation is better for you. Best of luck.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Why didn't you make it?


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

That makes two of us guyute. I tried really hard to stay home and have a normal life but it just did not work....mostly because of the $$. So I'm 1000 miles from home again building road, got here last week.

Cheers, best of luck on your new adventure!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

guyute65045 said:


> Well, I was unable to make it a year. Got a job offer from an old associate amd took it. For all of you who said i wouldnt be able to take it you can all tell me "I told you so" now. Hahahah


There are different stages of life... You just grew a new muscle, and now you have a different view of things as an entrepreneur and that can be a real asset working for someone else...

There's no law saying you couldn't start again in the future... Hindsight can be an excellent teacher if you are willing to let it teach you... 

Best of luck in your new stage of life... :thumbup:


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

I once owned my own business, with a partner(if you could call him that). When we parted ways due to a serious fundemental difference, I like paying my vendors and subs, he liked taking money out of the account and buying cars and motorcycles. 
When we shut down i went to work for the town, never could get used to the pace and lack of productivity. Looking forward to usng my brain again.


----------

